# Got some letters from my Texas Senators



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just got these back.



> Thank you for contacting me about recent efforts to increase the federal excise tax on tobacco. I appreciate having the benefit of your comments on this important matter.
> 
> As you may know, earlier this year, a budget resolution was approved that allowed much of the tax relief Congress passed in 2001 and 2003 to expire causing the largest tax increase in our nation's history. Now, various proposals that would increase the federal tax on tobacco products have been introduced. I firmly believe Congress should not rely on tax increases to fund new government initiatives. Instead, Congress should focus on eliminating wasteful government spending. In fact, the Government Accountability Office, an independent, investigative arm of Congress, has identified billions of dollars in federal expenditures that are vulnerable to waste, fraud, and abuse.
> 
> ...





> Thank you for contacting me regarding tobacco use. I welcome your thoughts and comments on this issue.
> 
> The federal tax rate on cigarettes remained unchanged at eight cents per pack from 1951 to 1982. Since 1982, the rate has been increased several times, and the current federal tax on cigarettes is 39 cents per pack.
> 
> ...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Don't get me started on Kay Bailey Hutchison.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> Don't get me started on Kay Bailey Hutchison.


me either! Well, looks like you've got basically a null vote from Texas. . one ofr one against - stalemate.


----------

